# how do you wire in brakes



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

Already have the track up and running I am using track mate for a timing system but now want to add brakes .


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

For brakes, a wire is run from the red post back to negative terminal
of power supply. For multiple lanes, each lane brake wire can be run to
a terminal block and continue one heavier gauge wire back to power
supply terminal.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Brake Wiring*

from
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.oldweirdherald.com/techtips/ho_atw_2_2004a.jpg :thumbsup:


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks


----------

